# Tourenplanungssoftware



## spoily (7. Juni 2010)

Hey, kennt jemand von euch eine Software mit der ich eine Route mit 10 oder mehr Anlaufstellen planen kann. Also im Prinzip nur noch die Kunden auswählen und eine Rundtour vom Programm planen lassen ?

Darf gerne was kosten, aber kein Vermögen 

Danke


----------



## -Masterchief- (7. Juni 2010)

Hey 
Naja Software kenn ich nicht aber Routenplaner im Internet oder hattest du sowas schon probiert ?

mfg -Masterchief-


----------



## spoily (7. Juni 2010)

Probiert habe ich es nicht, fällt aber leider weg da ich vor Ort kein Internet habe. Außerdem kann ich da bestimmt keine Adressen abspeichern und müßte sie jedes mal neu eingeben.


----------



## -Masterchief- (7. Juni 2010)

spoily schrieb:


> Probiert habe ich es nicht, fällt aber leider weg da ich vor Ort kein Internet habe. Außerdem kann ich da bestimmt keine Adressen abspeichern und müßte sie jedes mal neu eingeben.



Ok *Hier* findest du ein paar Programme 
Musst schaun ob was dabei ist 

mfg -Masterchief-


----------



## Eol_Ruin (7. Juni 2010)

Als Webdienst fällt mir z.B. das ein:
ZRP - ZeroRoutenPlaner, Download bei heise


----------

